# Cpl?



## Musty Mariner (Aug 25, 2009)

I took the class for my CPL and did the hole 9 yards and they tell me it will be 4 to 5 months. What the hells up with that? My friends dad took the class the same time i did and he lives in Oakland county and got his back in 11 days:rant:. I live in Macomb whats the hold up!!!!!:rant:


----------



## bbutler (Sep 3, 2008)

Good question! I am going on three months waiting for mine. I called the clerk and they informed me that I may have to wait till January now because of the holidays. When I went to the Sheriffs department they informed me that they would have my print info in less than six hours and would forward it to the clerk and gun board.

I am in Kent County and this sucks. I have also been told from various other sources that if I do not hear from the clerk within 90 days from the time I was printed that I have the right to know the status of my application and the estimated approval or denial date.


----------



## swoopkin (Dec 8, 2009)

I am in Oakland county and it took 8 weeks for it to come back after i submitted the app and got fingerprinted. It literally looks like a 5 year old threw it together and put it through the laminating machine. I had to trim off all the excess and it still looks almost fake haha.


----------



## Whitetail1 (Oct 17, 2008)

I believe there is either a 60 or 90 day maximum wait once the request has been submitted with the CCW class certification form which you should have been given by your instructor.. I think i remember reading something regarding if the process takes longer than this time, they MUST issue you a temporary card to use while the paperwork is being completed. I would check into it if i were you.


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Musty Mariner said:


> I took the class for my CPL and did the hole 9 yards and they tell me it will be 4 to 5 months. What the hells up with that? My friends dad took the class the same time i did and he lives in Oakland county and got his back in 11 days:rant:. I live in Macomb whats the hold up!!!!!:rant:


Have you recieved your date to go in front of the gun board?


----------



## Musty Mariner (Aug 25, 2009)

protectionisamust said:


> Have you recieved your date to go in front of the gun board?


 No! I cant see what would take soooo long.


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

Macomb takes their time, took me right around 3.5 months from when I went in and paid my $105, its just their policy and how they operate nothing you can do about it, plus the gun board that you have to go in front of only meets once per month and if time slots are full already you get bumped to the next month.


----------



## 45/70fan (May 29, 2005)

Musty Mariner said:


> I took the class for my CPL and did the hole 9 yards and they tell me it will be 4 to 5 months. What the hells up with that? My friends dad took the class the same time i did and he lives in Oakland county and got his back in 11 days:rant:. I live in Macomb whats the hold up!!!!!:rant:


Join the Michigan Gun Owners forum and start a discussion over there for some correct information.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

protectionisamust said:


> Have you recieved your date to go in front of the gun board?


Who goes in front of the Gun Board anymore??


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

I applied with St Clair County last month and am hoping that i get my approved permit this week. Some guys I have talked to say that in SCC it takes only a few weeks. I pity you macomb and Oakland guys.


----------



## kbb3358 (Feb 24, 2005)

Received mine from OC in less than a month if my memory serves me. That was this time last year.


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

glockman55 said:


> Who goes in front of the Gun Board anymore??


unfortunantly everyone in macomb county (even renewals) must go in front of the gun board . 

I wish they would realize Michigan is a "shall issue" state and they should just mail the CPL license once everything is cleared and good to go.


----------



## Sawcat (Apr 5, 2003)

protectionisamust said:


> unfortunantly everyone in macomb county (even renewals) must go in front of the gun board .
> 
> I wish they would realize Michigan is a "shall issue" state and they should just mail the CPL license once everything is cleared and good to go.



I just renewed mine about 2 months ago in Macomb, no gun board for me. They just mailed it to me.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

protectionisamust said:


> unfortunantly everyone in macomb county (even renewals) must go in front of the gun board .
> 
> I wish they would realize Michigan is a "shall issue" state and they should just mail the CPL license once everything is cleared and good to go.


Who's in charge of making that decision?? I would be voting them out of office..What a waste of time and money!!


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Musty Mariner said:


> No! I cant see what would take soooo long.


have you tried this to see if anything comes up?

https://macombvitals.macombcountymi.gov/ccw.php


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

The macomb county clerk told me 4-6 months earlier this year- It took 3 months to the day. At the gun board meeting I saw no none that was denied


----------



## Musty Mariner (Aug 25, 2009)

PITBULL said:


> The macomb county clerk told me 4-6 months earlier this year- It took 3 months to the day. At the gun board meeting I saw no none that was denied


 What type of questions do they ask you?


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

Musty Mariner said:


> What type of questions do they ask you?


Why do you want a cpl is the main question and asked to everyone, others include have you ever been convicted of a crime, etc...there is a video of the gun board questions on the county website.:lol:

Pretty hard to fail


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

Atchison said:


> Why do you want a cpl is the main question and asked to everyone, others include have you ever been convicted of a crime, etc...there is a video of the gun board questions on the county website.:lol:
> 
> Pretty hard to fail


Why would they ask u if you were ever convicted of a crime? With the background check they do I would think they would have every srcap of info on you that would ever be needed.


----------



## tmanmi (Sep 20, 2005)

IMHO counties should be taken out of the equation and everything done through the SOS, not that they are any model of efficiency. CPL/CCW should be a check box on your drivers license like a cycle endorsement. 

I don't remember the gun board asking any questions. Only thing I can remember is some kind of mass swearing in that you provided information that was accurate and you were legally able to have a permit.


----------



## Musty Mariner (Aug 25, 2009)

tmanmi said:


> IMHO counties should be taken out of the equation and everything done through the SOS, not that they are any model of efficiency. CPL/CCW should be a check box on your drivers license like a cycle endorsement.
> 
> I don't remember the gun board asking any questions. Only thing I can remember is some kind of mass swearing in that you provided information that was accurate and you were legally able to have a permit.


 Kind of funny how everyone has seen or heard somethin different.


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

turned in my paperwork and finger prints last week of october an just got my postcard to go pick up my license tomorrow. Glad I live in muskegon heard some irritating stuff about ottawa when I took the class.


----------



## huntfishhurt (Jul 9, 2010)

http://www.macombcountymi.gov/clerksoffice/GunBoardVideo.htm

Here is the video

Seems cut and try, just a few questions


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

that is just insane, I went to the clerks office handed them my postcard they came back out and handed me my license asked if everything was correct and then I signed it and they laminated it and I walked out. Oh yeah they gave me a cd with the 264 pages of michigan gun laws also.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Musty Mariner said:


> Kind of funny how everyone has seen or heard somethin different.


Every county is different. I believe that in Ottawa county everyone goes before the gun board too - my brother did for his renewal.

Just gotta chillax, it'll happen.


----------



## Jumbo (Feb 4, 2003)

Our TAXE$$ at work, just a test of ones patience ,and a taste of whats to come since you have that privilege of a CCW, be safe, and be WISE, there are no second chances in this arena...Jumbo.!


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

St. Clair County
Turned mine in on October 20th
Board approved it on November 4th
Took it out of the mailbox on November 24th


----------



## coverdog (Dec 7, 2003)

protectionisamust said:


> unfortunantly everyone in macomb county (even renewals) must go in front of the gun board .


Not everyone. I have had one for several years even before the shall issue started. I have never been in front of the board, even for the first permit I got which I'm guessing was at least 15 years ago. I think I got out of it the first time because I had a target and hunting permit and when it was to expire I applied for a unrestricted and wasn't called to the board then or any renewal since.


----------



## Musty Mariner (Aug 25, 2009)

I just got the letter in the mail yesterday. I am scheduled to go in front of the board on 12/10/10. So it will have taken almost 3 months. To long if you ask me!:rant:


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

Musty Mariner said:


> I just got the letter in the mail yesterday. I am scheduled to go in front of the board on 12/10/10. So it will have taken almost 3 months. To long if you ask me!:rant:


yeah thats pretty much BS. Now you have to go in front of the board which is pretty much just a formality. What is the board trying to prove? they already know if your a felon or not and if your going to be approved or not. Why waste everyone time and money?

SCC for some reason has their Sh%t together. take the CPL course, pay the money for the background check, get fingerprinted and then stamp your card approved. Mine was like 34 days total from the time I applied.


----------



## mossberg835 (Jul 30, 2009)

Topshelf said:


> yeah thats pretty much BS. Now you have to go in front of the board which is pretty much just a formality. What is the board trying to prove? they already know if your a felon or not and if your going to be approved or not. Why waste everyone time and money?
> 
> SCC for some reason has their Sh%t together. take the CPL course, pay the money for the background check, get fingerprinted and then stamp your card approved. Mine was like 34 days total from the time I applied.


 Oakland County is the same. Take the class, apply and prints. I don't even think it took 4 full weeks after i applied to get it in the mailbox.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Mason County here. From the day I turned in my fingerprints, I got my license in 4 days. Of course I just got lucky on the day I submitted everything...gun board met that evening.


----------



## Musty Mariner (Aug 25, 2009)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Mason County here. From the day I turned in my fingerprints, I got my license in 4 days. Of course I just got lucky on the day I submitted everything...gun board met that evening.


Now that the way it should be. Not all this waiting around b/s.


----------

